# HbA1c (IFCC) 111mmol/mol



## clive555555 (Oct 3, 2017)

Went to Diabetes Clinic, got results of bloods back, My GP phoned and I have to go and see him today 4.00pm, Is my reading of 111mmol/mol is that high or normal, do GPs normally want a chat about Blood Results, What is HbA1c in a concise sentence, then it looks like I know what I talking about. Cheers clive55555


----------



## grovesy (Oct 3, 2017)

It is high. 
It a reflection of amount of glucose attaching to red blood cells over a 3 month period. That is the average lifespan of red blood cells.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 3, 2017)

Yes it’s high, but I was higher at dx 115 
This conversion chart may help 
http://baspath.co.uk/Hba1c_table.pdf


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 3, 2017)

clive555555 said:


> Went to Diabetes Clinic, got results of bloods back, My GP phoned and I have to go and see him today 4.00pm, Is my reading of 111mmol/mol is that high or normal, do GPs normally want a chat about Blood Results, What is HbA1c in a concise sentence, then it looks like I know what I talking about. Cheers clive55555


Clive that reading is quite high...roughly equivalent in percentages to an average 12.3...the HbA1c is a test which shows your average blood glucose levels for the previous three months...as opposed to our meter tests which give a spot check...what our levels are at that specific time...when you see your GP he should take into account the result is for the previous three months...no doubt since your diagnosis you have been working at reducing your BG...that result will take into account your BG levels from diagnosis to date...any improvement you've made since diagnosis may not be apparent until your next review...don't be too downhearted when you see him...it is perfectly feasible to get those levels within range given more time...I have no HbA1c breakdown for my levels at diagnosis  (DX)...just a percentage figure...17.4 at DX...don't like to think about what the HbA1c breakdown would have been...he may want to discuss changing or adjusting your meds...or just a general chat...as long as you are fully informed & involved in the discussion/decision I'm sure you'll be fine...I'm presuming this is your first review?...so you GP cannot expect a full reversion in such a short space of time...good luck...keep us updated.


----------



## RFS (Oct 3, 2017)

I was diagnosed this year with an A1C of 111 ... Follow up bloods have now been done and I should get my results this week, but now the focus is on stabilising and hopefully I have brought that right down. I suspect it will still be in the range for a T2 diabetic but it will at least demonstrate that I am able to manage those levels down to far lower levels, and gives me something to aim at.

Have you got any follow-up with the Clinic as they ought to be explaining this to you - although beware... my GP is very much of a mind "I've given you tablets, I am going to give you even more tablets, and tablets to deal with the tablets, so you don't need to be proactive and manage your own bloods down"... I am sure the metformin has helped, but exercise, a few little tweaks to my diet and the stability of being at home for a spell has all helped.


----------



## clive555555 (Oct 3, 2017)

Mmmm thanks for the help and information, wondered why the was a fuss about an iron tablet for my bloods, I think I can say my HbA1c 111 is now lower, and my next blood will decide. Cheers Bubbsie, Ljs and RFS. Cheers clive55555


----------



## clive555555 (Oct 3, 2017)

grovesy said:


> It is high.
> It a reflection of amount of glucose attaching to red blood cells over a 3 month period. That is the average lifespan of red blood cells.



Thanks Grovesy  nice, quick and concise great infor, cheers clive55555


----------



## Grogg1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Mine was 117 on Nov 16 and 42 mar 17 and 43 Sept 17.  I take metformon 500mg twice a day x


----------



## clive555555 (Oct 3, 2017)

Cheers Grogg I take Metformin 500 mg 2X Daily + Gliclazide 80mg 1 daily and self- testing, so hopefully mine will have dropped the same as yours. Cheers thanks for the infor, all the best clive55555


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 3, 2017)

RFS said:


> I was diagnosed this year with an A1C of 111 ... Follow up bloods have now been done and I should get my results this week, but now the focus is on stabilising and hopefully I have brought that right down. I suspect it will still be in the range for a T2 diabetic but it will at least demonstrate that I am able to manage those levels down to far lower levels, and gives me something to aim at.
> 
> Have you got any follow-up with the Clinic as they ought to be explaining this to you - although beware... my GP is very much of a mind "I've given you tablets, I am going to give you even more tablets, and tablets to deal with the tablets, so you don't need to be proactive and manage your own bloods down"... I am sure the metformin has helped, but exercise, a few little tweaks to my diet and the stability of being at home for a spell has all helped.


FYI RFS...tablets alone won't bring our blood sugars down...most of the oral anti-diabetic medication (particularly Metformin) works by making the liver more sensitive to insulin...it won't directly lower blood sugars...diet & exercise is needed in addition to medication...surprised your GP takes that view...no wonder many diabetics have difficulty managing their conditions.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 3, 2017)

Your mention of iron tablets makes me wonder ....... if you are anaemic, it makes the results of an HbA1c test unreliable and to get an accurate picture of what you need to know then a Fructosamine test may need to be done as well as the HbA1c. 
(see  https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Managing-your-diabetes/Testing )


----------



## clive555555 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi The Doctor confirmed I am Anaemic, but what he wanted to see me for was to check for, Postrate Cancer, there were readings in my Blood Results, that indicated a possibility, but that is fairly common, after a bladder infection, hopefully will get the All  Clear with the next Blood Test. Thanks for the contact Cheers clive55555


----------



## clive555555 (Oct 3, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Your mention of iron tablets makes me wonder ....... if you are anaemic, it makes the results of an HbA1c test unreliable and to get an accurate picture of what you need to know then a Fructosamine test may need to be done as well as the HbA1c.
> (see  https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Managing-your-diabetes/Testing )


Hi Trophywench, Doctor confirmed I am Anaemic and renewed my Ferrous Sulfate (iron) 200mg Tablets, but will check your link cheers clive55555


----------



## clive555555 (Oct 3, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> FYI RFS...tablets alone won't bring our blood sugars down...most of the oral anti-diabetic medication (particularly Metformin) works by making the liver more sensitive to insulin...it won't directly lower blood sugars...diet & exercise is needed in addition to medication...surprised your GP takes that view...no wonder many diabetics have difficulty managing their conditions.


Hi Bubbsie Diet and Exercising as much as possible lost 2stones since beginning of August, and just beginning to get some sleep at night. Thanks for your help clive55555


----------



## AJLang (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi Clive. WElcome to the forum. I hope that your prostrate cancer results come back clear.


----------



## clive555555 (Oct 4, 2017)

AJLang said:


> Hi Clive. WElcome to the forum. I hope that your prostrate cancer results come back clear.


Hi AJLang, Thanks , to be honest when I went to hospital, I expected to be diagnosed with Cancer, never, ever thought of Diabetes. cheers clive55555


----------

